# Ocean One Bronze-amazing..



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

I am so happy with the accuracy and quality of my new to me Steinhart


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

The OVM is a good looking watch. I might not be a big fan of that strap but the watches are striking and a tremendous value in what you get. The bronze is starting to appeal to me as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

I ordered mine a month ago, it's been killing me waiting for it to be re-stocked. Looks great on that strap too!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Loving my bronzer too. I'm still not 100% sure about the whole bronze thing (the jury's still out) but what a way to find out if you're totally sold on bronze watches.


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a beauty. I need to hurry and sell some stuff so I may buy one of these!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

looks like you received an exemplary piece!


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 5 or 6 Bronze and brass watches and the look is just very warm...As far as straps go, the canvas is nice on the bronzo but I ordered this Gen Gator instead.
Found on E-Bay from a strapmaker in Viet Nam...


----------



## coffindodger (Jul 9, 2016)

do you have a link to this eBay dealer please as i would love 1 for my bronzo


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Estimated availability for these has been pushed back from the end of October to the beginning of November to the middle of November. This wait is killing me!


----------



## jimf (Dec 13, 2009)

very attractive...I would normally not go for a brownish watch, but this model I like.


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Finally got it!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

I would love this watch with a green dial..... perfect!


"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

And another picture, because I still can't get over how great I think this watch looks.


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow beautyfull !! is this the brown and bronze nato strap from Steinhart ??


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

That _is_ a good looking piece, that strap goes perfectly with it.


----------



## lemondus (Jan 26, 2017)

ResidentR said:


> And another picture, because I still can't get over how great I think this watch looks.
> 
> View attachment 9992114


Beautiful! I can't wait for mine to arrive.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like the color combination


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

If you would have asked me a few weeks ago whether I'd ever think about getting a bronze watch I would have said absolutely not. I don't have anything against bronze, but it's just not for me. I couldn't see myself with a bronze watch. But last week I laid my eyes on this Steinhart Bronze watch. It just caught my eye. I looked at all the pictures on the forum for two days. I thought it over and then just pulled the trigger.

The watch arrived today. It's a beauty. I got the dark brown color scheme with the rubber strap. I adjusted the strap and it fits great on my wrist. I'll have to try on a few straps I have when I get home. I really like the 3-6-9 on the dial and the no-date. The dial is simple and clean and easy to read. The military hands sold me. I'm not a fan of the mercedes hands. This watch will fit nicely among my OVM and Titanium 500.


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Wow beautyfull !! is this the brown and bronze nato strap from Steinhart ??


Yes it is! Thanks for all the other compliments as well. I've been really happy with the combination.


----------



## mysticbus (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been loving mine as well. I don't have a fancy machine, but hairspring on the iphone tells me it is running about 2 seconds fast a day. I regularly submerge it in salt water so I opted for an Isofrane in blue, and I 'Bronzed' the buckle.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

ResidentR said:


> Yes it is! Thanks for all the other compliments as well. I've been really happy with the combination.


.
I just ordered that strap for my O1Brz. Seems to be the best leather nato out there. Steinhart does have nice leather bands for sure.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got mine. Am working on the patina.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got mine as well. (yesterday evening). Will let it develop patina naturally (and will keep an eye out for any green bits to clean off).









Interestingly, I think it's the green bezel type, even though I had ordered the light-brown model (as you can see, on the light-brown model's strap). Or, maybe not.. in some lights, the bezel looks green, in some, kinda brownish.

Regarding build quality / fit - it's alright, tbh. Not disappointed by any means, though not blown away either. Crown and movement winding is really smooth (far better than any other 2824-2 I've had). Bezel could have been better-fitted (slight up-down play). Still, it fits very well and looks really nice, so I'm happy.

///
Update - four days later... 
Really liking this watch as a daily wearer. More than I expected, tbh. It's got just the right size and proportions. Also def. like the bronze so far (though, it hasn't started any crazy-patina stuff. So far just a very slight shine reduction, which I'm completely OK with...)


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

My patina work is complete for now.


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

Great photo to show off the dial, ChromeFreeDisco


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> My patina work is complete for now.
> View attachment 11047442


.
So what did you do to "help" the patina?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Broten said:


> .
> So what did you do to "help" the patina?


Alternately putting it in a seal bag with a hard boiled egg and then crushing the egg - keeping it off the watch. The egg fumes develop a brown patina over several hours. Then putting is in a sealed container with some vinegar - again keeping the vinegar away from the watch and letting the fumes develop the green bits of patina over several hours. So I've alternated a bit between those 2 methods and washing it in seawater. The fresh patina tends to wear off the edges giving it a nice worn look although the metal edges themselves remain sharp.

I've been videoing the process and will put it up once I've edited it together with some before and after pics.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you. What type of vinegar?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Broten said:


> Thank you. What type of vinegar?


That's a good question because I tried 2 types and one worked much better than the other. It's the acetic acid in the vinegar that is the active ingredient, so the stronger the vinegar the quicker the result. I tried a sherry vinegar from a bottle and that worked great. I also tried a clear vinegar from a jar of pickled onions. It didn't smell as strongly, and also didn't have much of a noticeable effect in the same timeframe - 2 hrs approx.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I tried some red wine vinegar tonight for about 2 1/2 hours and sure enough some patina started to form. I bet with a heavier dose or more potent vinegar for longer exposure, you can get an amazing patina.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a video showing how I developed the patina.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Here's a video showing how I developed the patina.


I'm liking this watch, how has the forced patina held up?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> I'm liking this watch, how has the forced patina held up?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I ended up returning it to as new condition if you watch the video. But the patina does take time to 'harden' a day or more otherwise it wears off the corners quickly.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

I have not done the egg trick yet, but have done red wine vinegar and apple cider vinegar and the patina has held really well.


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

*Great watch... I love mine!






*


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

The bronze is one of the better value bronze watch out there.


----------



## snuffbox (Aug 20, 2016)

I've used immersion in a solution of flowers of sulphur.
increases the brown quickly.
white wine vinegar produced the green sulphate


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

snuffbox said:


> I've used immersion in a solution of flowers of sulphur.
> increases the brown quickly.
> white wine vinegar produced the green sulphate


.
What do you mean by a "solution"? Did you dilute the FOS?


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mine is also +2 secs a day...









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

The vinegar is not a real necessity. If you put it in a container with the egg, in a few hours it will have a nice patina. I've done that with all my bronzos. You can take some bronze cleaner and highlight it on the edges. You can get a bit artistic with it. One of my watches has a bronze bezel and I just left the carved numerals dark and brushed over the rest.The Maranez I left alone after the eggs..Just sold that watch last week.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

mdwilson said:


> *Great watch... I love mine!
> View attachment 11292802
> *


What band is this? I love the color.


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

looks so good I might get one myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

congrats!!


4236 said:


> I am so happy with the accuracy and quality of my new to me Steinhart


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

I'm not a fan of forced patina and won't do it to my BB Bronze, but I do like the look of these, and the value is certainly there.


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

That is a fantastic looking watch. Reminds me of my glycine with root beer bezel!


----------



## ibemanson (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd say you got a great one as mine and most others aren't even close to that. But the 2824-2 can definitely be regulated so I guess there is hope for the rest of us.


----------

